# Reconciliation..........



## Stampede (May 4, 2012)

To make a long story short, I am interested in reconciliation, she is not. Is there anything I can do?? Papers have been filed on her part so things are already in motion. 

I have made the resolve to stop acting like a jerk and will continue to do so. I have said some horrible things and would love to take them back, but I can't. 

I want to be with this woman!! Want to stay with my kids! Anyone have any suggestions??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm confused. In your earlier posts you said you had moved on and didn't care if you ever saw her again. So why the change of heart? I understand the desire to keep a 20 year family together, but you said she had gone off the deep end. Has her behavior changed?


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

It takes 2 to reconncile, 2 to admitt their wrongs, 2 to work on growing individually while closer as one...sounds to me your the only one willing to do that now...doesn't sound good...

My advice is too keep working on making you stronger, healthier, happier...maybe she will notice that and be willing to give it a shot...no matter what happens now, you've got to be strong for yourself...

prepare for the worst, welcome anything else...


----------



## Stampede (May 4, 2012)

Pluto2 said:


> I'm confused. In your earlier posts you said you had moved on and didn't care if you ever saw her again. So why the change of heart? I understand the desire to keep a 20 year family together, but you said she had gone off the deep end. Has her behavior changed?


MY thinking has changed. I have been a fool and would like to right the wrongs. Don't think I am going to get the chance, but would like the opportunity!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

